# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

You don't, it's just a weird thing people started to do to get attention in soap videos


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

I have not seen this. Is there a reason they are using this in soap?


----------



## Tigger19687 (Dec 27, 2014)

No idea, it's one of those fad things.
Some boob comes up with something every 5 years.
It's like those cupcake soaps .. dumb, you spend more time then you reap back for them.
I like KISS... Kept It Simple Stupid lol


----------

